# Hopkins v Calzaghe



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Mar 18, 2008)

They are scheduled to fight on 4/19. Who do you guys think will win?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 19, 2008)

Calzaghe of course!

http://www.joecalzaghe.com/


----------



## The_Fish (Mar 27, 2008)

Calzaghe for definite I think. Hopkins' wily ring skills will not be enough to put down Calzaghe and his terminator-like qualities, IMO.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 28, 2008)

I think Hopkins time is over. He doesn't have the "fight in him" that he used to. That happens where you reach 110!


----------



## hapkenkido (Mar 29, 2008)

i so want Calzaghe to beat Hopkins. and I want it to be a knock out


----------



## AndyM (Apr 21, 2008)

So who won then?


----------



## thetruth (Apr 28, 2008)

Calzaghe showed why he has been world champion for so long.  Hopkins didn't have the engine to beat Joe and didn't come forward at all.  Bernard even had to fake a couple of groin shots to get his breath back.   

Cheers
Sam:asian:

For someone as accomplished as Bernard he sure looks like he has been punched in the face ALOT


----------



## Brian Jones (Apr 28, 2008)

He ain't called the Pride of Wales for nothing


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 28, 2008)

Brian Jones said:


> He ain't called the Pride of Wales for nothing


 
Ah theres lovely!


----------



## Zero (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah, quite a scrapy fight - but was always going to be with Hopkins.  Not the most enjoyable to watch either but very glad Calzaghe won (and I don't think the result was questionable at all).  Calzaghe has been at the top of the game for so long and it's good to see him finally getting the international recognition and kudos he deserves.


----------



## DAT (Apr 29, 2008)

Joe won on pressing the fight and work output but he has to be the lightest punching super middle-light heavy champ in history.  Quantity over quality.:wink1:


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 29, 2008)

DAT said:


> Joe won on pressing the fight and work output but he has to be the lightest punching super middle-light heavy champ in history. Quantity over quality.:wink1:


 
Trust me, you don't want to be hit by one of Calzaghes 'light' punches! Hopkins didn't! thats why he faked being punched to the groin and at one point he didn't know which was his corner. 
Hopkins was beaten fair and square.......by quality.


----------

